# HunterBBT



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

I though I would post my review of the HunterBBT bluetooth tap controler.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

Review to come...


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

1) Bluetooth range sucks but still can control it on one side of the house but signal strength is weak.
2) the BBT can stand up to the heat. We have recorded the hotest temps in recent years in NC 105 heat index 90 to 100 degrees and that device is in the sun most, if not all day.

3) No leaks at all for the hoses or the outdoor tap water supply yet.
4) I had to remove the screen from the rubber washer due to my outdoor water supply tap. My outdoor spicket has a plastic tip in it, that when the valve is opened it goes down into the Hunter so had to remove the mesh screen from the rubber seal for the water connect supply on the bbt.
5) make sure you have good water pressure. Mine is only 30 to 35 PSI weak for an outdoor water supply. however it does allow for a soaking rain type watering. Can only run one zone at time.
6) The app sucks its not written for the latest IPAD. Its only for the Iphone or Android platform. (who does this the screen does not even rotate.) Lazy outsourceing of programming to India.
7) Valves are rock solid. 
8) manual watering is awesome press and forget, auto turnoff.

9)App features are great schedule watering, Rain delay an so on. I have not tested every feature as i am an early riser so I just turn it on for 15 to 20 minutes in the morning and as I have to move the sprinklers around the yard it works for me.

How would I rate the overall product: great yes, it works for what I am doing. Would recomend this product to my friends or co-workers no.
the bluetooth standard Bluetooth 4.2 BLE on the hunter bbt which has a range of 160 feet is bull****. I think I get only 3 feet away and it drops.
The app is kind of buggy but it works for the most part.

Again I have not used all the features but I would like to talk to a hunter engineer pr product manager about the range of the bluetooth. If its 160 feet as they advertise in the spec sheet. I can tell you I have tested it and only get 3 feet or less. However I am still in my house, so I cannot complain yet. i can also still use the bbt inside the house. On the other side however id like to add another but with the bluetooth signal being so weak i cant connect to it unless im outside and 3 feet away from it.


----------

